# hello everyone



## malou.bc (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi! Im Lou from the philippines and working here now in Turkey for 2years....Hope this site will help me get a much better job or opportunities....and wants to gain more friends...Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Teklu (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Lou, I am new here too, welcome!


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Malou. I'm new here too , but not new to Turkey. I hope you enjoy Turkey . It is a lovely country. Where in Turkey are you ? Pete


----------

